# Pom Pom beanies



## Wallylewis33 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am trying to get some Pom Pom beanies like the ones you see with American sports team names on them. I want them customised with our logo and tag line. I spoke to a local printer who were offering this service,but have decided to stop due to increasing costs.

I cannot find anyone else in UK who can supply these hats, does anybody have any info or know of somewhere that I can get them made? Do the larger streetwear brands import them? 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

A quick google should sort that out Jimmy, darned expensive though and they'd need embroidering.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Try World of Hosiery | Wholesale & Bulk | Socks | Underwear | Flip Flops | Bras - they might have something suitable.

Remember that they are wholesalers to the retail trade, so they don't hold winter stock all year round. Their aim is to sell the stock through and replace it with summer stock, when its gone its gone. Also they only sell packs (12) or cartons, so its no good asking for samples or one offs.
I think their minimum order is £100 net.


----------

